# Demon Minion Props 2021



## hauntedeve (Aug 12, 2010)

We wanted to make affordable little demons to put about our hell themed haunt for Halloween and came up with the idea of using small monkey skeleton props and hot melt gluing the skeletal finger tips from a pair of plastic skeleton hands we already had for horns. We're happy with how they turned out.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They’re adorable


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

They turn out great. Love them.


----------



## Riff_JunkieSFR (Jul 11, 2011)

Wow, they are awesome.


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

These turned out great! Such personality! You can just imagine one made some comment and the rest are reacting to it. Really creative and well done!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Cute little imps


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Outstanding!


----------



## xredge (Aug 21, 2014)

Great Idea!


----------



## HomerRocks (May 8, 2021)

I had two broken ones set aside at work to make some. (75% off for damaged--Whoo hoo) Someone threw them away!! I'm so sad 😭😭


----------

